# Haken in den Kiemen



## Seele (3. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gerade eine wunderbare Forelle gefangen. Kurz nach dem Einwurf kam direkt hinter dem Stein der Volleinschlag eines alten Männchens. Trotz sofortigem Anhieb hatte sie den Forellenzopf komplett weg inhaliert. Blöderweise hat der Hakenbogen im Moment des Anhiebs nach unten geschaut und der 8er Haken hat voll in den Kiemen gefasst. So nun ist guter Rat teuer, der Drill war hart und der Fisch top fit. Also was tun? Haken abschneiden und hoffen dass sie es packt oder den Haken vorsichtig entfernen. Da ich immer ohne Widerhaken fische, entschied ich mich für das Entfernen. Naja, sogleich ich den Haken entfernt hatte, lief auch schon die Soße und der Fisch pumpte Blut. Es blieb also natürlich nur noch das Abschlagen übrig. 
Auf dem Bild sieht man es leider schlecht, da der Forellenzopf mit Line-Through montiert wird damit er im Drill nicht hebeln kann. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob es Sinn macht den Haken direkt in den Kiemen zu belassen und abzuschneiden? Schließt sich die Wunde und wächst der Haken dann raus? 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass der Haken raus fällt und der Fisch an der starken Blutung stirbt. 
Hier geht es überhaupt nicht über C&R, Verletzungen allgemein, drücken der Fische, Luftexposition usw. 

Mich würde aber mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall in die Pfanne. Alle mal besser, als den schönen Fisch dem Verludern Preis zu geben. Angeln ist nun mal so.


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall in die Pfanne. Alle mal besser, als den schönen Fisch dem Verludern Preis zu geben. Angeln ist nun mal so.



Das beantwortet aber die Frage nicht. 
Man kann ja immer dazu lernen. Ich für meinen Teil habe solche Fische immer mit genommen, aber vielleicht hat jemand solche Fische in der Schonzeit zurück gesetzt und einen Wiederfang gehabt.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2020)

Hm... eine für mich nicht zu beantwortende Frage, weil ich mir recht enge Grenzen gesetzt habe und solche Experimente nicht mache. Wenn ein Fisch aus den Kiemen blutet,  der Haken nicht ohne große Operationen gelöst werden kann, dann macht mich das nicht wirklich glücklich, aber dann bin eben ich das letzte Glied in der Nahrungskette. C'est la vie.


----------



## Mescalero (3. Mai 2020)

Deine Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten. Ich hätte den Fisch aber auf jeden Fall auch entnommen, die Alternative ist einfach viel zu vage. Vielleicht ist ein Überleben möglich aber die Chancen stehen vermutlich eher schlecht.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mich da nur Andal anschließen, Abschlagen und mitnehmen.
Bei Hechten hatte ich das schon, nach OP wieder schwimmen gelassen und einen Tag später lag er da im Schilf.
Mache ich seit dem nicht mehr, kommt selten vor, aber kommt vor.
Ich meine damit, dass der Haken an stark durchbluteten Stellen sitzt.
Auch Haken im Auge hatte ich schon, dies ist zwar hässlich aber nicht tödlich, son Fisch kann auch mit einem Auge noch gut leben.

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Mai 2020)

Servus,
Wiederfänge mit Kiemenverletzung hatte ich bei Forellen noch keine weil ich es genauso handhabe wie ihr und verwerte.  Allerdings hatte ich schon Hechte mit schwersten, verheilten Verletzungen (nicht von mir) der Kiemenbögen. Warum die das besser weg stecken weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Was dir bei so einer Entscheidung  evtl. weiter hilft ist aber eine andere Erfahrung von mir : Ich habe mehrfach, so 3-4 mal schon, stark aus den Kiemen blutende Fische, *ohne *den Haken im Watkescher (tiefes Netz, im Schatten etc.) gehalten und auf Erholung gehofft... Sind alle nach kurzer Zeit auf die Seite oder den Rücken gekippt, trotz aller Hilfen die mir einfielen. Den Exitus habe ich nicht abgewartet, bin aber ganz sicher das sie eingegangen wären.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Abschneiden des Hakens viel ändern würde, die Kiemen sind ja ständig in Bewegung, verheilen ist deshalb mMn. unmöglich.

btw. sehr schöner Fisch, dickes Petri !


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich denke auch entnehmen ist da das beste; ein schöner Fisch der verludert ist für mich wirklich eine Katastrophe.
Ich hatte es ein einziges mal, dass ich einen 85er Zander tief im Schlund gehakt und im dunkeln bei Rotlich abgehakt hatte, auf einem Foto sah ich dann zuhause, dass der Fisch geblutet haben musste, ich weiß aber halt nicht wie stark- am Wasser hatte ich nichts bemerkt. Tatsächlich fing ich den Fisch etwas später nochmal, bezeichnender Weise hatte er den Köder erneut tief geschluckt und ging dann mit heim.

Von füher, als es noch üblich war Aale in Drahtsetzkeschern zu hältern kenne ich es so, dass Aale bei denen versucht wurde den Haken herauszuoperieren und dabei zu bluten begannen am nächsten Morgen tot waren - im Gegensatz zu denen bei denen das Vorfach gekappt wurde; Oftmals hingen dann schon am nächsten Tag die tief geschluckten Haken im Setzer. Und ich denke Aale sind was mechanische Verletzungen / Zähheit an geht schon ziemlich weit vorne unter den Fischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2020)

Meiner Erfahrung nach erholen sich Bachforellen nicht mehr, wenn der Haken zu tief sitzt und herau operiert werden muss.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Mai 2020)

Forellen und Äschen sind hochempfindliche Fische- da mache ich keine Versuche mit- in der der Zeit, wo ich regelmäßig in DK Auen und FoPus aufgesucht habe, sind mir etliche nach dem releasen verluderte Fische untergekommen - entweder verpilzt oder durch Verletzungen zugrunde gegangen.
Zurücksetzen tu ich nur bei sauber gehakten Fischen- und das möglichst im Wasser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Mai 2020)

Habe da auch keine Erfahrungswerte - Kiemen-Blutungen heißen bei mir schon immer Abschlagen und Mitnehmen (sofern legal möglich), Verludern muss IMO echt nicht sein.

Das kommt allgemein halt ab und zu mal vor - auch wenn man seine Köder bzw. Montagen möglichst verangel-vermeidend gestaltet (z. B. auch bei kleine(re)n Gummis im Hechtwasser auf Stinger verzichtet, Schnellanschlagssysteme bei Köfis etc.).



jkc schrieb:


> Und ich denke Aale sind was mechanische Verletzungen / Zähheit an geht schon ziemlich weit vorne unter den Fischen.



Denke ich auch - bei Aalen operiere ich daher grundsätzlich nicht, sondern kappe ggf. das Vorfach möglichst kurz.

Wobei ich Vorfach-Abschneiden bei allen Fischen generell immer für deutlich besser halte als langwierige Operationen, wenn der Fisch aus irgendeinem Grund trotzdem zurückmuss (z. B. gerade geschonter Beifang).

Aber nur, sofern das montagenbedingt überhaupt sinnvoll geht, natürlich (man lässt ja keinen Wobbler samt Stahlvorfach-Stück im Fisch).

Im Zweifelsfall plädiere ich bei Miesverletzung und/oder Tiefschluck aber immer für Mitnehmen, sofern legal möglich.

Einen Großwaller mit Schlund-Reinfass-Enthakung hatte ich allerdings noch keinen - da funktioniert das per Arm-Einführen wohl offenbar recht gut mit hoher  Überlebensschance. Wobei ich Waller auch für sehr robust halte.


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2020)

Eine Entnahme und damit sinnvolle Verwertung ist da m.E. die vertretbare und richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass gerade bei einer Forelle, beim Sitz des Hakens in den Kiemen es keine Alternative zum Abschlagen gibt. Ob ich den da herausoperiere oder drin lasse, spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2020)

meine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen liegen schon einige Jahrzehnte zurück.
Als jugendlicher erhielt ich von einem Bauern die Erlaubnis in seinem Weiher zu angeln, mit der Auflage alle Forellen wieder zurück zu setzen.
So kam es, dass da auch mal ein Haken in den Kiemen einer Forelle fasste und sie stark blutete.
Aber ich tat wie geheißen und setzte sie zurück. Sie zog rückenschwimmend 1,5 Std. ihre Kreise und verendete dann schließlich.

Die Entnahme und Verwertung ist also die einzig richtige Methode.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, das eine aus den Kiemen blutende Forelle abgeschlagen und mitgenommen gehört! 

Wenn das in der Schonzeit passiert ist, kann man den Fisch in der Fangkarte nach der Sch.zeit nachtragen.  Lieber so, als den Fisch verludern lassen! 
So schnell kann man gar nicht anschlagen, wenn man mit Naturködern angelt, das der Haken vorne oder im Maulwinkel liegt... 

Normal befreien sich Fische relativ schnell von verschluckten Einzelhaken, jedenfalls ist das beim Hecht, beim Aal und Döbel so... 

Ich habe mal eine Quappe gefangen, der schaute ein Vorfach samt Wirbel aus dem Maul. Ich denke, das mit einem Haken im Schlund die Nahrungsaufnahme eines Fisches nicht gestört ist. 

Für ALLE Salmoniden aber gilt: Bluten sie aus den Kiemen, haben sie nach dem zurücksetzen keine Überlebenschance mehr und werden im besten Fall von einem Hecht oder Wels gefressen.... 

Also mitnehmen und verwerten (und genießen)!


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Mai 2020)

Jede Forelle, die tief geschluckt hatte und blutete, hat  bei mir im Setzkescher keine 2 Stunden überlebt.  Dann besser die Schnur kappen, dann  bleibt sie bis zum Ende des Angeltörns im Setzkescher am Leben und frisch. Und es reicht da auch schon ein tiefes Schlucken aus, der Haken braucht nicht mal in den Kiemen sitzen. Forellen sind die erfahrungsgemäß empfindlichsten Fische, die nach Operationen keine Chance auf ein weiterleben haben. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, ein etwas längerer Aufenthalt an der Luft ist für Forellen schon sehr kritisch.


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2020)

Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert. 

Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich. 
Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert.
> 
> Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich.
> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?


Ich glaube nicht dass es rauswächst, das ist immer in Bewegung und somit müsstest du den Haken IMHO sehr nah über der Einstichstelle abknippsen damit nicht ständig was dran rumzerrt (Wasser beim Atmen, größere Futterbrocken...)


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?



Gegenfrage; ist es nicht höchst unwahrscheinlich, wenn beim Drill mit heftiger Gegenwehr der Forelle, der Haken im Kiemenbogen nicht wichtige Blutgefäße verletzt, egal ob dies nun gleich sichtbar ist, oder nicht?
Grundsätzlich ist es wohl so, dass ein Einzelhaken, der irgendwo im Maul sitzt, den Fisch nicht großartig beim Fressen hindert und dieser über kurz oder lang herausfällt. (Achtung, gilt nicht für Drillingshaken!)
Wenn der Fisch dies noch erlebt und eben keine wichtigen Gefäße verletzt wurden, an der er binnen kürzester Zeit verstirbt?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert.
> 
> Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich.
> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?


Ich verstehe ja die Intension der Frage. Aber wie soll man das umsetzen? Dem Fisch tagelang nachrennen? Wenn der eingeht, holt ihn sich spätestens in der Nacht der Fuchs und dann bleiben keine Reste, die es zu begutachten gibt. Die Kollegen? Es wird kaum ein Angler plakatieren, "Ich hab heute zwei Forellen verangelt. Bitte um Feedback bei Totfund!". Man setzt also irgendwie zurück und das wars dann.

Also lieber eine satte auf den Dez und sinnvoll verwerten - auch wenn einem das vielleicht nicht so in den Kram passt und dem eigentlichen Vorhaben widerspricht.


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gegenfrage; ist es nicht höchst unwahrscheinlich, wenn beim Drill mit heftiger Gegenwehr der Forelle, der Haken im Kiemenbogen nicht wichtige Blutgefäße verletzt, egal ob dies nun gleich sichtbar ist, oder nicht?


Das ist eben auch die Frage und ein gutes Argument. Wobei ich fast glaube, dass "wenn der haken sitzt" während des Drills wenig passiert, lediglich eben der Einstich. 



Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja die Intension der Frage. Aber wie soll man das umsetzen? Dem Fisch tagelang nachrennen? Wenn der eingeht, holt ihn sich spätestens in der Nacht der Fuchs und dann bleiben keine Reste, die es zu begutachten gibt.


Ganz einfach in dem jemand es einfach versucht hat und den Fisch wieder gefangen hat. Ich hab schon zig Forellen gesehen die wirklich schwerst verletzt zurück gesetzt wurden. Natürlich haben es die nicht überlebt, aber es wurde eben versucht. Warum sollts dann nicht Leute geben die den Haken einfach abzwicken. 
Ich hatte sogar mal einen Petrijünger erlebt der hat mit Widerhaken gefischt und jede Fliege am Fisch abgezwickt, egal wie die gehakt war, seiner Meinung nach ist das schonender.....


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Has jemand von euch vielleicht eine Abbildung oder ein Schema, wo bzw. wie die Blutgefäße von den Kiemen zum Herz und umgekehrt, verlaufen? Ich hatte es mal beim Nachtangeln, das eine gute Forelle biß, die tief geschluckt hatte. Nach dem Keschern blutete sie stark, was wohl beim Drill passiert ist. An Land stellte ich fest, das der Haken im Kiemenbereich Halt gefunden hatte. Der Fisch muß sich durch seine Bewegungen im Drill eine Arterie verletzt haben und ist so schnell verblutet. 
Darum macht man zum Töten eines Fisches auch den Kiemenrundschnitt! 
Es stimmt, das Salmoniden sehr empfindlich sind. Werden sie zulange der Luft ausgesetzt, wie bereits schon geschrieben, gehen sie auch schnell ein.. Ich denke, man sollte zum Angeln, wenn Forellen beißen sollen oder können, dünndrähtige und rostende Haken verwenden, weil die rosten einfach raus... 
Gibt es solche zu kaufen bzw. welche sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

praktische Erfahrung hab ich dazu keine. 

Zur Mortaltät kenne ich auch nur Studien zu "blutenden Fischen" allgemein. Da hatte eine kanadische Studie bei Saiblingen ne Sterblichkeit von über 50% ermittelt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  Wobei bluten nicht unbedingt "aus den Kiemen pulsieren" bedeuten muss.

Das Problem einen in den Kiemen gehakten Fisch, der eben noch nicht  blutet, abzuschneiden und zu untersuchen, ob der Haken lange genug drin bleibt um Blutungen zu verhindern hat wahrscheinlich noch niemand untersucht.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn das in der Schonzeit passiert ist, kann man den Fisch in der Fangkarte nach der Sch.zeit nachtragen.



Also bei uns nicht. Da sind Fische, sobald sie in Besitz genommen werden, unverzüglich in das Fangbuch einzutragen.  Kann aber natürlich jeder Bewirtschafter so regeln, wie er es für richtig hält.

Wobei mir der Sinn des nachträglichen Eintragens nicht ganz einleuchtet.


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei mir der Sinn des nachträglichen Eintragens nicht ganz einleuchtet.


Mir auch nicht, aber so taucht er wenigstens in der Fangstatistik auf. Besser wäre direkt eintragen und vermerken, dass der Haken geschluckt war. Natürlich dann auch im Fisch belassen im Falle einer Kontrolle.


----------



## Bilch (4. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert.
> 
> Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich.
> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?


Als ich vor 30 Jahren mit meinem Onkel zu angeln begonnen habe, wollte ich u.a. auch wissen, was mit dem Fisch passiert, wenn er mit dem Haken davon schwimmt. Seine Antwort war: Haken im Mundbereich - kein Problem, Haken verschluckt - kein Problem, Haken im Kiemenbereicht - der Fisch wird sterben.


----------



## friedel91 (4. Mai 2020)

Nabend,
ich denke das wird kein FIsch überleben.
Die Kiemen bestehen ja quasi nur aus Adern, da hier ja der Sauerstoffaustausch stattfindet. 
Im besten Fall hakt man genau zwischen den Blättchen, dann wird es nicht direkt zu Blutungen kommen. 
Aber aufgrund der ständigen Bewegung wahrscheinlich irgendwann schon. 
Außerdem ist die Infektionsgefahr an den Kiemen sowieso schon sehr hoch, wenn da jetzt noch ein "Schmutzfänger" in Form eines Hakens hängt, haben Bakterien quasi "freien Eintritt".
Und die Reusen sind wahrscheinlich auch in der Funktion eingeschränkt, so daß die Kieme nicht richtig gefiltert wird/das Futter nicht richtig aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Has jemand von euch vielleicht eine Abbildung oder ein Schema, wo bzw. wie die Blutgefäße von den Kiemen zum Herz und umgekehrt, verlaufen?


Keine Abbildung, aber die braucht es auch nicht. Das Herz befindet sich am Brustansatz, recht weit außen also nicht tief im Körper verborgen. Von dort geht eine dicke Arterie geradewegs zu den Kiemen. Wahrscheinlich ist deshalb der Kiemenschnitt so effektiv - dieses Blutgefäß ist fast unmöglich zu verfehlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert.
> 
> Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich.
> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?





Seele schrieb:


> Also ne Forelle mit Haken im Schlund die bester Gesundheit war hab ich sogar noch letzte Woche gefangen. Das ist für mich eher weniger ein Problem solang man da nicht ewig rum doktert.
> 
> Ihr bezieht euch bei euren Antworten alle auf "wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet gehört sie abgeschlagen". Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Frage und ist selbstverständlich.
> Die Frage war: "Wie stehen die Chancen wenn die Forelle den Haken in den Kiemen hat?", der Fisch blutet beim zurück setzen noch nicht. Hält das weiterhin dicht und wächst der Haken dann einfach raus?







__





						Haken in den Kiemen
					

Ich habe gerade eine wunderbare Forelle gefangen. Kurz nach dem Einwurf kam direkt hinter dem Stein der Volleinschlag eines alten Männchens. Trotz sofortigem Anhieb hatte sie den Forellenzopf komplett weg inhaliert. Blöderweise hat der Hakenbogen im Moment des Anhiebs nach unten geschaut und der...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------

